# Now that BMW Welt has wifi, 3 hour report



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Just done plant tour and pick up the E93 M3, this is different then last time as they no longer do driving simulator as 2 years ago, i guess people are interested in seeing their car more.

One problem With the car. The right end of the hood did not line up properly after the deliver specialist slam it down. I will try to see if i can fix it when i get the car back from the alet. I will upload the pic shortly.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Open it and close again. It isn't closed properly.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

wmo168 said:


> this is different then last time as they no longer do driving simulator as 2 years ago, i guess people are interested in seeing their car more.


They still do this, but I think for second timers it's more of an option.

When I picked up my F10 last month, the delivery guy asked if I wanted to do it; had I not brought a few friends along, I would have declined but I figured they'd enjoy it.

Personally, that driving simulator is a joke. They should call it a BMW cheerleading simulator.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats. Beautiful car; love the Mineral White.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Is car assembly back on the tour stops? I read that due to reconstruction they were bypassing this for the past few months.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

I got more picture in my iphone will going to visit Porsche factory tomorrow.

Oh regarding to the hood, Now I look at it, it as 2 latch on each side and the bracket screw to the hood is not lose, so I play with it and reclose, now everything align now. I guess is the aluminum hood design.

Thanks Chris..

Oh yes, the Factory tour did go thru Stamping, Paint and Engine Assemble, then it stop and did only show you a video from HOW IT MADE (lol),.. I think they are retooling and the walkway to the body and interior assembly are off the limit. I ask the lady and said they will resume end of the year.. Lucky I saw the the same stuff in South Carolina 2 years ago but didnt do the Munich plant tour as the factory is close in August when I visit.

I said skip it if you have seen the South Carolina assembly line.

Last note, I have my top down and driving in Germany and many people give the look and thumb up on the M3... I guess it is rare especially in Mineral White here...


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm in Italy right now with my MW/FR vert and yes, it draws attention, especially with the top down. An absolute must do right now is the Grossglockner. I ran it two days ago and it was nearly empty. I was a bit concerned about the performance tires but the road is perfectly clear all the way through and the weather was spectacular on the way up. A light snow started on the Southern side at the glacier overlook but melted immediately. Surface temp was well over freezing and there was absolutely no ice and no problems with the tires. On the decent the snow turned into a very light and intermittent rain on the way into Italy. Did I mention the road was nearly empty? Great drive!

One thing to watch out for is the front license plate. I ED'd a 335i three years ago and the front plate was attached with apparently the same double-sided tape as is on my M3 but for some reason my plate was literally half off when I reached Merano. Don't know if it was the low temps on the Grossglockner, poor cleaning of the paint before it was attached or if they just didn't do a good job. I went to the local BMW dealer here and they applied more double sided tape and it's definently secure now. I wanted to make sure I didn't have any structural divergence happen when I get a high-speed run back on the German autobahns.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

*Factory tour?*

I read in another thread (that I did not want to hijack), that there are some parts of the Munich factory tour that are currently closed or limited? Does anyone have more detailed information on this? I have changed my schedule so that I can do the tour in a couple weeks when I pick up my car, and I was really looking forward to it. If the tour is significantly limited, I may not ne interested in doing it.

Thanks.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Nice ride, wmo168! Sorry to hear about your hood issue. Enjoy the rest of your trip! :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice M3. Enjoy it on the autobahn!!


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

fishskis said:


> I read in another thread (that I did not want to hijack), that there are some parts of the Munich factory tour that are currently closed or limited? Does anyone have more detailed information on this? I have changed my schedule so that I can do the tour in a couple weeks when I pick up my car, and I was really looking forward to it. If the tour is significantly limited, I may not ne interested in doing it.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, the assembly (where the body, interior, engine, etc., all come together) is closed. Stamping, body assembly, paint, and engine assembly are still on the tour. I've heard the assembly section won't re-open for quite a while but I don't have details. Still, the tour was worth it although if you really want to see the full monty then maybe you should try to do Regensberg. Nice thing about the Munich tour was seeing the M3's V8 being assembled.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mace14 said:


> ...if you really want to see the full monty then maybe you should try to do Regensberg.


I believe that the Regensburg Plant is currently closed for tours. I was unable to get a tour anytime during our trip between 5/12 and 5/25. I was offered dates as early as 4/29 but nothing during May. Not sure when they're re-opening, but the BMW website currently says that tours are only available at Munich and Dingolfing. I think that Nordic_Kat is confirmed for a tour in September, but I can't recall the details.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

adrian's bmw said:


> Nice ride, wmo168! Sorry to hear about your hood issue. Enjoy the rest of your trip! :thumbup:


Thanks adrian, the hood are fine now. The hook in the hood didnt align so i fix it myself outside the welt.

I am going to drive to italy via grossglockner tomorrow morning. It is amazing people still pass u when you driving 120 mph,... Today i visit Hohenzollern castle and it was very nice.









Last thing. Gas is crazy in germany. I almost have to fill up each day and it cost me $150 usd $100 euros.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

wmo168 said:


> Thanks adrian, the hood are fine now. The hook in the hood didnt align so i fix it myself outside the welt.
> 
> I am going to drive to italy via grossglockner tomorrow morning. It is amazing people still pass u when you driving 120 mph,... Today i visit Hohenzollern castle and it was very nice.
> 
> ...


WOW, 1.784 Euro per liter X 3.8L to Gallon = 6.78 Euro per gallon X 1.45 = $9.83 per gallon. Boy, I can't wait for my ED at the end of this month.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Grosglockner Strase was awesome, it took me 4.5 hrs to drive from stuggart to grosglockner. Well worth $29 euros!! It is better then stelvio pass. Today it was so nice there that you can have your top down in an M3 all the way!! Not many people are there so the drive is easy, make sure everyone to drive to the highest point and see the glacier.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Today on my way to Grosglockner Strase I was pull over by german police in a green unmark 5 series, the car cut infront of me. And a small blue light flash and start braking, then a sign lid up and said police and i follow him to a rest stop, There are a few RV and cars check by other unmark police. He ask me when I got the car and I hand him the paper work and the welt sales reciept. He also ask make get out of the car and ask me to pop the hood so he can check the vin number and door jam. He also ask how much I pay for the car and when I be exporting it back and where i am going. After seeing my license and passport. He let me go,... This was on A8 heading toward Salzburg.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, they must be doing spot checks or something. Grossglockner looks amazing, I think I am adding that to my "to do" list for my trip.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Drove to ferrari museum from venice to maranello, what a rip off $13 euros only to see few cars, I would have spend it on the test drive company call pitstop test drive which you can drive different kind of Ferrari including California for 10 minutes $100 euros!!!







this is the testdrive place


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Drove 5 hours from Maranello Italy to Monaco, $32 euros tolls on autostrate !! Monaco is very nice. In time for Grand prix and the guardrail are up!!


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

nice trip so far! any more pics/report?


----------

